
Subway has a new logo for the first time in 15 years - ourmandave
http://www.businessinsider.com/subway-has-a-new-logo-2016-8
======
dexwiz
Brand it all you want. Food companies ultimately boil down to the food they
serve. Subway was able to capitalize on the early days of the revolt against
Fried Fast Food, but floundered badly. Most of the sandwiches are just as
unhealthy as class Fast Food, all of the restaurants have the weird yeasty
smell, and you almost always walk out with a soggy mess.

